# Bruce Juchnik Videos



## KenpoPastor (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm not a part of Kosho Shorei.  The art I do study is an ecclectic blend of many arts including the escaping arts of Kosho.  For this reason I purchased a Bruce Juchnik tape on the Pinan Katas about a year ago.  Unfortunately, I would have probably gotten alot more out of it if I was doing the Pinan Katas the way he showed them but my instructor teaches it differntly.  Over the holidays I purchased a set of tapes by one of Juchnik's students, Mike Brown.  That tape set was excellent and has rekindled my interest in Bruce Juchnik's teachings.  I'm wondering which tapes from Hanshi Juchnik you would recommend to someone who is studying Kosho Shorei but not as a part of the SKSKI.  I've also noticed some posts referring to DVDs by Juchnik - I have yet to see any.  Does anyone know where to find these?

Thanks.

_Don Flatt


----------



## The Kai (Mar 9, 2005)

Strings
Throwing (nage)
are 2 off the top of my head that are worth owning


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Todd.

_Don Flatt


----------



## gakusei (Mar 9, 2005)

History of Movement - Basic but lays the foundation for most of the other stuff

 Lessons 1- ## Different topics


----------



## stoneheart (Mar 9, 2005)

The kumite video would be relevant for most karate stylists.  Styles with radically different movement, like Hsing I, would be more difficult to mesh with.


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 9, 2005)

That's good because I just ordered the Kumite video yesterday.
I had a feeling about that one.
Thanks.
_Don


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 9, 2005)

Blocking has always been my favorite. The magic series is always a good choice.

kk


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 9, 2005)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Blocking has always been my favorite. The magic series is always a good choice.



Kel,
I do find those titles interesting.  In the series I bought by Mike Brown, he talks about good Kosho not using any blocks but rather escaping and striking.  Does Hanshi's tape expound upon this concept?  What is the magic series about?  I thought Kosho Shorei has no mojo to it.  LOL

_Don


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 9, 2005)

creative blocking and skeletal freezing are two of my favourites. i dont think you can go wrong with any of hanshi's videos.


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 10, 2005)

KenpoPastor said:
			
		

> Kel,
> I do find those titles interesting.  In the series I bought by Mike Brown, he talks about good Kosho not using any blocks but rather escaping and striking.  Does Hanshi's tape expound upon this concept?  What is the magic series about?  I thought Kosho Shorei has no mojo to it.  LOL
> 
> _Don


 Kosho does perform blocking manuvers although the emphasis might be a little different than some styles. I like it because the ukes really take some abuse.  As for the magic series it's just a title. Don't worry about any mojo.
kk


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 10, 2005)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Kosho does perform blocking manuvers although the emphasis might be a little different than some styles. I like it because the ukes really take some abuse.  As for the magic series it's just a title. Don't worry about any mojo.
> kk



Thanks Kel.  So the blocking tape is an expansion on the concept highlighted by Shihan Brown. Blocks = Strikes as Strikes = Blocks.

I was just joking about the mojo but I am curious as to what the magic series is all about.

_Don


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 10, 2005)

KenpoPastor said:
			
		

> Thanks Kel.  So the blocking tape is an expansion on the concept highlighted by Shihan Brown. Blocks = Strikes as Strikes = Blocks.
> 
> I was just joking about the mojo but I am curious as to what the magic series is all about.
> 
> _Don


 Sorry I should have explained in my last post.
The magic series is actually a series of eight tapes that were shot during black belt classes at hanshi's dojo. It's goes through understanding of posture, visual plane and distance in regards to martial movement. It is an excellent series for any martial artist.

kelly


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 11, 2005)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Sorry I should have explained in my last post.
> The magic series is actually a series of eight tapes that were shot during black belt classes at hanshi's dojo. It's goes through understanding of posture, visual plane and distance in regards to martial movement. It is an excellent series for any martial artist.
> 
> kelly



Now that sounds like something interesting.  How many tapes are in that series?

_Don


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 11, 2005)

Reading his post, I'd say... eight.
You might also consider the Keys series.  Six in that one.


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 11, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Reading his post, I'd say... eight.
> You might also consider the Keys series.  Six in that one.



What kind of material is covered in the Keys series?

_don


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 22, 2005)

I got the kumite video yesterday and thought it was excellent.  On the tape Juchnik talks about Kumite #2 was that tape ever mad?
_don


----------



## Dagatan (Mar 22, 2005)

Where do you guys get your kosho videos?


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 23, 2005)

Dagatan said:
			
		

> Where do you guys get your kosho videos?


You could check ebay under the user kicksinc.  I like using ebay because of the protection they offer but that user also has a website where they offer Juchnik's videos www.unitedkosho.com 
I'm not sure where else to get video from Juchnik.

But I would also highly recommend Mike Brown's series of tapes.  You can but them direct from him.  His website is www.rimartialarts.com 

I'd be interested in finding other sources myself, especially if there is anything in DVD format.

_don


----------



## Dagatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm having difficulty with the www.unitedkosho.com page. I click on the picture to go to Juchnik's video and I don't get anything. Anybody read any of his texts? What do you think? Anyone have a site for kosho DVDs? Thanks.


----------



## KenpoPastor (Mar 23, 2005)

Dagatan said:
			
		

> I'm having difficulty with the www.unitedkosho.com page. I click on the picture to go to Juchnik's video and I don't get anything. Anybody read any of his texts? What do you think? Anyone have a site for kosho DVDs? Thanks.


Try this link - direct to Juchnik's videos. http://www.unitedkosho.com/bruce_juchnik.htm 
_don


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 23, 2005)

the best thing to do would be to contact hanshi himself.........im sure kelly keltner could give you the number


----------

